# Toll Free route to Annecy



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are about to book some sites up for aur trip to Anncey in August.

We have a late ferry crossing and will over night in Calais leaving about 08:00 the next morning to get about half way to Anncey.

Just wondering if anyone can advise on any places to stop for an overnight at the half way point?

Also just done a quick search on Via Michelin for a Toll free route. Does this route look ok? http://tiny.cc/PeF50

Any suggestions would be very helpful as we have never been to this bit of France.

Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Toll Free route to Anncey*



RichardnGill said:


> Also just done a quick search on Via Michelin for a Toll free route. Does this route look ok? http://tiny.cc/u4CC1
> ...


Richard...that is not a toll free route. Look at the top of the page and you are paying about 78.82 euros to travel that way.

We've just planned a route fom Calais to Ancona and the only toll is the Frejus tunnel. Our route goes quite close to Annecy.

It's hard to do on the route planners but try setting for the "most economical route" and then using "via".

There's a good municipal at Chalons en Champagne which is about half way and, just off the road, lots of lovely aires around Lac du Der.

http://www.caravancampingsites.co.uk/france/51/cm51000.htm

http://campingcar.enliberte.free.fr/03_franc/PageDept.php?Dept=52

I think both are in MHF database - campsite under Chalons sur Marne as the town has changed it's name:

Chalons campsite

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There are times when you can't beat a road map, and I think this is one of them - for the planning stage at least.. :wink: 

However clever the gadgets and gizmos, they can't make judgements or reasoned decisions. Having planned on the map the satnav (or whatever) can be forced to take you where you want to go, even if you have to give it the route in a number of stages.

Dave


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Richard, we're going to Annecy in July. I'm going to go via Belgium & Luxembourg as we are going to Europapark on the way down. I think there are no tolls this way. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Richard & Family!

What a delightful venue! AuntieSandra and I have only been to Annecy twice but I can promise you, given half the chance, we'd be back there tomorrow! It is beautiful!  Plenty of good camp sites, a few aires but they will no doubt be very busy. 

The water in the lake stays at around 21 degrees and has swimming areas. On the more southern (SW) edge is a superb cycle track running into Annecy. Bikes needed! But don't be surprised if you are overtaken by a pushchair with a couple of kiddies in it... pushed by a mum or dad on roller blades!! :roll: :lol: :wink: 

Annecy, a lovely town with many places to eat. Enjoy it!!

I've just looked at AutoRoute... 
quickest route to Dover from Durham, just under 6 hours, no breaks...
cheapest route from Calais to Annecy, no tolls, 
10+ hours so an overnight stop needed...

Chalons-en-champagne has been mentioned. We've stopped there many times, similar in many ways to CC, but with small take away/restaurant on site. We'd be happy to stay there again. It is about half way.

Remember that the French administrative divisions have been made responsible for the old N (National) roads which have been re-numbered as D (District) roads. So the N44 might be seen as the D944 or D644... Takes some following... :? 

Have a pleasant journey. Bonne route or summat! 
:roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

The route you give is not toll free. I would take toll road to Reims, this can be the tedious bit going to the Alps, which is around 18 euro, after Reims get your atlas out. Their are some good 'N' roads from Reims but at some point you will cross the Jura, scenic but takes time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our route -see above- so far is;

Calais-Albert-Soissans- Chateau Thierry-Troyes-Dijon-Bourg en Bresse-Chambery-Turin. The last bit we might well do on the motorway all the way as the Frejus tunnel is along it.

The rest of the route is all on the old N roads- now D roads and, if you draw a line from Calais to Ancona, is pretty well straight and, after many calculations of alternatives, is the shortest route. Turn off at Chambery for Annecy- or carry on straight via Geneva.

It is not the fastest by any means but we have 2 weeks to get to Ancona so it doesn't matter. We've done most of it at one time or another but never the whole route in one go.

I got the idea from a MHF post- I think eddied- who said it was the old RAC recommended route a long time ago. We'll picture ourselves in a Sunbeam Talbot or similar.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Route*

Hello Richard,

At a quick glance I can see a lot wrong with it.

It is a bit late now but will look at it again tommorow.

I think you would be better doing some mix & match with tolls and non tolls.

I know a few places where you can stop over quiet for free along the way too.

Leave it with me.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard;

If you do plan to stop near St Dizier and Lac du Der, I did a small write up a while back that you might find useful....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It was Pete who put us on to Lac du Der and it is well worth the slight detour - beautifully peaceful and remote feeling.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lac*



Grizzly said:


> It was Pete who put us on to Lac du Der and it is well worth the slight detour - beautifully peaceful and remote feeling.
> 
> G


Where did you stay near the lake G?

Aire ?
Campsite?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reims*

Just reference to the toll route to Reims, for a tag axle like Richards, assuming he toll booth operator applies class four based on weight on number of axles, this is about 80 euro. (I know it might sneak through as a class 2, but it might not!)

Russell

We used to run the coach via Reims though, night stop at the Campanile St Dizier and onwards the next day.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lac*



teemyob said:


> Where did you stay near the lake G?


The first time was in a huge car park very close to the Station Nautique at Giffaumont-Champaubert. We thought it was the aire- it was full of vans- so bedded ourselves down, but after exploring a bit on foot we discovered it was not and the aire was close by. We stayed where we were and had a very peaceful night.

Last year we went directly to the station nautique aire and- this was April- were told we could park anywhere we wanted so we found a quiet spot in the car park close by ( not the same car park).

We've also tried another aire, intending to stay the night, close to G-C but we could not find a flat bit and we needed water. The jetons for water were available at the station nautique so we went on there and stayed there.

Out of season it is very peaceful. We've never been there in season. There is free wifi at the tourist office at the S-N in Chaumont.

G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far.

We have booked 5 nights at Camping Lac Bleu and quiet fancy spending a few nights in Chamonix/ Mont Blanc. Is this do-able with a big van in August and has anyone got any sites to recommend.

Or is Geneva another possibility?

I quiet like the look of Lac du Der for a nigh on the way as well, thanks again

Thanks for the Toll info Russell, at 80 Euros for a section I will be keeping of tolls as much as possible  

If we are stopping a night mid way from Calais we will not be in too much of a rush, so toll free should not to bad, will it?


Sorry for al the questions


Richard...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Reims*



Rapide561 said:


> Just reference to the toll route to Reims, for a tag axle like Richards, assuming he toll booth operator applies class four based on weight on number of axles, this is about 80 euro. (I know it might sneak through as a class 2, but it might not!)
> 
> Russell
> 
> We used to run the coach via Reims though, night stop at the Campanile St Dizier and onwards the next day.


I have always been charged Class II

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Thanks for all the help and suggestions so far.
> 
> We have booked 5 nights at Camping Lac Bleu and quiet fancy spending a few nights in Chamonix/ Mont Blanc. Is this do-able with a big van in August and has anyone got any sites to recommend.
> 
> ...


"We have booked 5 nights at Camping Lac Bleu"

Nice choice.

If you do use the A26 to Reims and get charged Class IV, then when in France, take issue with it. Ask for "Class Touristique"

TM


----------

